# Can the baby kick to much?



## Dragonfly

This baby has not stopped since 5 am doing summer salts and kicking and punching me. Now its more than normal and i am freaking there maybe something wrong if its that active, I know i sound mad but this is my first. its vibrating around in there and has made me jump a few times. 

Is it ok :(


----------



## kiwimama

It's natural to worry - especially as it's your first, it's what us mummies do!! Your baby is probably just kicking up it's heels and having a party in there - it's when it's not active that means there could perhaps be a problem. If your really scared, ring your midwife so she can put your mind at ease.


----------



## redberry3

:hug:


----------



## Hevz

I've asked this with past pregnancies and even thought baby was having "fits" (it was hiccups:dohh:).

Nah...they love bouncing about in there, make the most of it,it's one of the pregnancy symptoms that I miss the most when not pregnant:cry:


----------



## fairywings

They say that girls kick a lot! :rofl: alot more than boys, lol

My baby kicked up a storm (she is a girl). I counted the kicks one day and had to loose count she was that active! lol

I am sure u r fine, I agree it is when they dont move a lot u should be concerned, something I never had to do!

:rofl:

Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! :happydance:


:baby:


----------



## Dragonfly

OK I feel better now i was worried it was caugt up in there struggling or something. It had me leaping off the sofa but my mum has said we all done that on her to. And it was so bad with my brother near the end her stomach was visably bruised! its just a bit freaky wonderig if baby is ok down there. 

as for midwife i aint met mine yet i apparently will after next scan. They only give yuo one really after your baby is born thats it. 

I do worry when its quiet down there though and do attempt to wake it which i shouldnt as not i am being beat up. its calmed down now though. 
I worry to much. I fancy one of them scanners they have at the hospital in my house lol


----------



## elm

Mine's felt loads more active than normal today too - I put it down to the fact that he's getting stronger so I'm feeling more kicks than before. Could see my stomach moving with the kicks in the bath earlier and I've never seen that before.

:hugs: x


----------



## Janisdkh

Honestly my doctor told me when you're baby is starting to act out of wack and move way too much then normal then you should call the hospital. Out of wack meaning crazy movements. When I mean crazy I mean nuts. I had a friend whos baby was moving way too much then normal and she called her doctors office. They wouldn't see her. She went to her next scan and the baby had passed away. I am not here to scare you but you should never get a diagnoses on the net. If you're baby stopped moving as well obviosly you should go to the ER. To tell the difference between hiccups and kicks hiccups have a pattern. It is a constant exact same pattern. Where youre tummy nudges every second. I think you can tell if it is hiccups or movement. I know I was able to. I am now on my 4rth baby.


----------



## nkbapbt

I so feel your 'pain' (not actually pain..but you know what I mean!) I was thinking yesterday that I hadnt felt very much in the way of movement yet..I thought maybe a couple times there was a little flutter..but I couldnt be sure. So last night ALL night..Batman was kicking me! I lay in bed all night being beaten up.


----------



## nessajane

I would ask your MW hun she'll beable to tell you, let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

My princess goes through little phases of being REALLY active and being a lazybones. yesterday I hardly felt her at all, but the day before she didn't stop moving. Maybe LO is going through a little growth spurt?


----------



## Dragonfly

soon as i find out who the hell my midwife is i will ask her, but then you dont get that really till you give birth here. 

now it hasnt moved today! grrr!


----------



## claire1978

I felt my LO loads yesterday, more than any other day, i think he/she was doing somersaults in there and kicking away, having a party i think, i was also achey last night, i think LO might of been going through a growth spurt, ive felt a couple of little kicks this am but thats it, probably worn out after yesterday


----------



## Dragonfly

yep its ok it has moved today . I am such a worrier Mine also must have tired its self out since yesterdays gymnastics.


----------

